# Creepy Oversized Hands



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow I wish I would have thought of this. I carved fingers out of wood and then threaded them on copper wire so iI could bend them for my witch stirring a cauldron prop. But all I would have had to do was spray some great stuff spray foam. Great idea, they look cool.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

So sweeeet! Way to go dude/dudette!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This would also be a great technique to do (_not only hands)_ but *branches* on a PumpkinRot type scarecrow. Thank you and BRILLIANT idea!


----------



## witcheswalk (Mar 17, 2009)

...it's dude...


and thanks Terra! This technique really could be used for ANYTHING...my mom wants to use it to make a spider next!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

GREAT idea, and awesome tutorial. Thanks so much, that really opens up a lot of possibilities for all kinds of things!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great idea! As others have said, it really opens up some possibilities. Using the same technique, I could make some really creepy branches.

Wonderful! And great photos.


----------



## SolaraLover (Sep 26, 2009)

I made some spiders with this same technique!!! Really love the hand idea, going to make some later today after picking my son up from school.!! Expanding foam is my new best friend for this years haunt!!


----------



## duckstruck (Oct 21, 2008)

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## aelfric5578 (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't worked with spray foam. I'm just curious, how long does it take to fully dry?


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish I would have taken pics of my latest venture into creepy hands.

What I did was basically use some of the same tools however I did use one other ingredient to help me form the hands into the shapes I needed.

I have a band saw so this was pretty simple. I took pipe insulation (you can use any kind) and cut it into quarters length wise. Cut it in half then cut the half in half. This should give you four equal (or pretty equal strips) Then cut to the length or a bit shorter than the hanger fingers.

Then skewer the pipe insulation you just cut on to the hanger wire fingers. This will give you some meat to play with. Then you can use small zip ties to make the segments of each finger is you like or string or whatever you desire.

Now you can place the hanger ends into the foam and then form the fingers in a more frightening way. Then you can hold the hand upright somewhere so they won't stick to anything and use the spray foam to add depth to the fingers and hand.


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

those are great


----------



## shrinkled (Apr 22, 2011)

*Awesome*

Thanks for the great ideas. I am so going to use this for a recreation of the scarecrow this year


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Never woulda thought of this. I love it!


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

These are great! I've been looking for a tutorial for big hands!


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*thanks*

Wow this is a great idea! I been looking to make monster hands for a prop I'm making also thought about buying a set.

Thanks


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i love this idea for making huge monster hands, lots of possabilities here as others have said.
i saw a great way to make the fingernails from some where (dont remember who to credit it to ) but cut fingernail shapes from the plastic milk jugs and glue to the finger tips. you can even cut them jagged on the tips as if they are broken nails.
i think im going to make one of these giant hands to hold a zombie baby as if its being craddled in the huge hand 
OR
make it in the shape of the chairs from the 70's i think when they had the fad and sit a baby in it. (wish i had one of those chairs!)


----------

